# Elgin Twin 60 Registry



## Robertriley (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm guessing that there has to be 10-20 of these that we know of.  Let's track them down and try to get a decent count.  Lets try to get the owner, color, serial number and a photo.  Please only add the Twins with the "Speedo Shrouds"

1. @Robertriley / Red / C19344
2. @charnleybob / Black
3. @brann.ty@verizon.net / Black
4. @brann.ty@verizon.net / Black
5. @xmtnrider / Black
6. Mike Wolfe
7. @Velocipedist Co.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 23, 2017)

Robertriley's


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 23, 2017)

@charnleybob


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 23, 2017)

@brann.ty@verizon.net  1 of his 2


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 23, 2017)

@Velocipedist Co.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 23, 2017)

I feel Robertrileys should be disqualified and sent to me due to DIRTY chainguard.....


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 23, 2017)

bikesnbuses said:


> I feel Robertrileys should be disqualified and sent to me due to DIRTY chainguard.....



I'm still trying to adjust the damn thing....lol


----------



## jkent (Sep 23, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I'm still trying to adjust the damn thing....lol



looks like the guard is to far forward. By looking at the others the crank arm is centered in the middle of the half circle on the guard.
JKent


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 24, 2017)

Don't forget this one


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 24, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Don't forget this one
> View attachment 681331



Finally a Twin 60 I can afford!


----------



## charnleybob (Sep 24, 2017)

Here is something to think about: In the '38-39 F/W catalog, Twin 60's shipping weight is 83 lbs.
By '39 S/S catalog, the shipping weight is 93 lbs.
What caused it to gain 8lbs?
Different shipping material?
Wintertime fat gain?
The Bluebird in '37 shipping weight was 90 lbs and the '38 lightweight was 83 lbs.


----------



## charnleybob (Sep 24, 2017)

'39 S/S weight was 91 lbs, not 93.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 24, 2017)

charnleybob said:


> Here is something to think about: In the '38-39 F/W catalog, Twin 60's shipping weight is 83 lbs.
> By '39 S/S catalog, the shipping weight is 93 lbs.
> What caused it to gain 8lbs?
> Different shipping material?
> ...



Maybe they were giving away 38 bluebird tanks with every purchase???


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey Guys;;;;;There are 5 or 6 Types of Elgin Twin Bar Frames;;;;;;What's the Right Frame for a Model 60???? 
All in the Details!!!!
Mine was Supposed to be a 60??????


----------



## xmtnrider (Sep 25, 2017)

Here's mine. Serial number to follow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 25, 2017)

carlitos60 said:


> Hey Guys;;;;;There are 5 or 6 Types of Elgin Twin Bar Frames;;;;;;What's the Right Frame for a Model 60????
> All in the Details!!!!
> Mine was Supposed to be a 60??????



Twin 60 has the tank Schroud with the built in speedo.


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 26, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Twin 60 has the tank Schroud with the built in speedo.



I Meant FRAME Not Removable Adddd Onsss!!!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 26, 2017)

carlitos60 said:


> I Meant FRAME Not Removable Adddd Onsss!!!



I'm not to sure if there is a difference in the frames, that's why I'm basing it on the shroud.  There might be someone here that knows differently but I think they are the same.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 26, 2017)

Heres some info on twinbar frames:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/twin-formation.19808/


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 26, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Heres some info on twinbar frames:
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/twin-formation.19808/



Rustjunkie.......You're The Man!!!!
That's It!!!!
Not Just the Frames But Serial Number Location Too!!!!
Mine is Under The Left Rear Drop Out, Not Under The Stand!!!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 26, 2017)

I understand that both Murray and Westfield produced these twin bar frames.  My twin 60  is built on a Westfield frame. I am curious to know if all twin 60s were Westfield built. 
 Chris, is yours a Westfield or Murray built frame?


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 26, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> I understand that both Murray and Westfield produced these twin bar frames.  My twin 60  is built on a Westfield frame. I am curious to know if all twin 60s were Westfield built.
> Chris, is yours a Westfield or Murray built frame?



How Do You Know Which is Which???


----------



## catfish (Sep 26, 2017)

carlitos60 said:


> How Do You Know Which is Which???




Good question.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 26, 2017)

carlitos60 said:


> How Do You Know Which is Which???




 From what I've learned, there are key differences in the construction of the head tube junction and the seat stay reinforcement plate. I'll try to get some photos. Also, the Westfield twin bars should have serial numbers that coincide with  those found on Mr. Columbia's website.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 26, 2017)

The answer lies before you...


rustjunkie said:


> Heres some info on twinbar frames:
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/twin-formation.19808/






carlitos60 said:


> How Do You Know Which is Which???






catfish said:


> Good question.


----------



## catfish (Sep 26, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> From what I've learned, there are key differences in the construction of the head tube junction and the seat stay reinforcement plate. I'll try to get some photos. Also, the Westfield twin bars should have serial numbers that coincide with  those found on Mr. Columbia's website.




Good to know!


----------



## catfish (Sep 26, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> The answer lies before you...




Great info! I miss Phil. He has a lot of great info.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 27, 2017)

Two more added today

1. @Robertriley / Red / C19344
2. @charnleybob / Black
3. @brann.ty@verizon.net / Black /
4. @brann.ty@verizon.net / Black /
5. @xmtnrider / Black /
6. Mike Wolfe / Orange /
7. @Velocipedist Co. / Black /
8. Cabe User / Red / C103019
9. Cabe User / Black / E49294


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2017)

Isn't Steve's red? #7


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 27, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Isn't Steve's red? #7
> View attachment 683391



ummmmm....maybe


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 28, 2017)

1. @Robertriley / Red / C19344
2. @charnleybob / Black
3. @brann.ty@verizon.net / Black /
4. @brann.ty@verizon.net / Restored Black /
5. @xmtnrider / Black /
6. Mike Wolfe / Orange /
7. @Velocipedist Co. / Black /
8. Cabe User 1 / Red / C103019
9. Cabe User 1 / Black / E49294
10. Scott McCaskey / Restored Black /


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 28, 2017)

D46248
April 1939?
Westfield Frame 
(see "sail panels" at head-tube)


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 28, 2017)

3 more to be added but need the photos and numbers.  


1. @Robertriley / Red / C19344
2. @charnleybob / Black
3. @brann.ty@verizon.net / Black /
4. @brann.ty@verizon.net / Restored Black /
5. @xmtnrider / Black /
6. Mike Wolfe / Orange /
7. @Velocipedist Co. / Black /
8. Cabe User 1 / Red / C103019
9. Cabe User 1 / Black / E49294
10. Scott McCaskey / Restored Black /
11. Chuck Rosa / Red /
12. Chuck Rosa / Black / 
13. Chuck Rosa / Black /


----------



## CWCMAN (Sep 28, 2017)

Chris,
with exception of yours and Steve's bike, do you have pictures of the other eleven ?

Are they all verified.


----------



## Miyata FL. (Sep 28, 2017)

How cool would it be to find out if one of you lucky gentlemen is the current caretaker of Mr. Joel McCrea's twin 60.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 28, 2017)

@CWCMAN 
there were 5 photos of different twin 60s and these two so 7 that we have photos of.  We need Scott's, Rosa's, Wolfs and Ty's OG black one.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 28, 2017)

Wolfes


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Sep 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 29, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Robertriley's
> View attachment 681043



Those are really cool . I don't guess I've ever seen the under side one of those.


----------



## xmtnrider (Sep 30, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> 3 more to be added but need the photos and numbers.
> 
> 
> 1. @Robertriley / Red / C19344
> ...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charnleybob (Oct 10, 2017)

Miyata FL. said:


> How cool would it be to find out if one of you lucky gentlemen is the current caretaker of Mr. Joel McCrea's twin 60.
> View attachment 683992





You notice how he isn't exactly riding the bike.
They are design over function, weight over hernia.


----------



## Demzie (Apr 6, 2019)

I think they ride awesome. I can't wait to tune out some of the quirks in mine.

I'm not sure if mine belongs with the lineup yet as I've not had the Rocket Bomb shroud off the bottom yet, nor the Kickstand but I'll be happy to post additional photos when In able.

As of current, the only part of this assembly I'm sure of is the shroud came off a '39 53rd Anniversary Model that was being parted out a month or two ago and at the asking of it after being reduced from the "Cloud Nine" price a couple times, I couldn't turn it down for an original in solid uncracked shape with some Original Paint left.

The Sprocket, Frame,Bars, Stem, Headset, Bottom Shroud, Seat and Seat Post Clamp as well as Wheels and Stand are all from this bike originally.

The rear fender and matching front I've yet to put on are off a Ladies 4-Star I've taken apart.
Guard was a gift (and proper in the bracket style).

Grips are temporary Hunt Wilde, Wood Suicide Knob is unknown era, presumably 1940's handmade and obviously not original.

Clearly Murray Made.

Any additional info is appreciated!

Erin


----------

